# Ladybug/ Ladybird knitted pattern



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is my pattern, sorry its taken so long to post + hope its of use Made with oddments of red + black dk/light worsted on a pr of 3mm needles. This is all knitted in stocking stitch.
In red yarn cast on 4 sts.
Row 1. kfb of all 4 sts. 8 stitches.
Row 2. purl.
Row 3. kfb of all stitches. 16 stitches.
Row 4. purl.
Row 5. (k1,kfb1) 8 times. 24 stitches.
Rows 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 continue in st. st.
Row 12. change to black yarn + k row.
Row 13. (p1 p2tog) 8 times. 16 stitches.
Row 14. knit.
Row 15. (p 1, p2 tog) 5 times, p 1. 11sts.
Row 16. knit.
Row 17. p2 tog 5 times, p1. 6sts. break off yarn.
Making up.
thread these 6 sts onto the tail end + secure. Stitch up head + embroider markings on wings. spots can be done in swiss darning but I use french knots to get a better shape. Stuff with red yarn but be carefull not to overstuff so a flat based can be formed.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for this! I've always been known as Ruthie Bug to my family...lol...so this is special....


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

like & beaut picture


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for posting! I'm going to make some up for my mum, lady bugs are her favorite.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks,very cute!


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks fun, thanks for posting!


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for this I want to knit lots of different mini animals and insects for a baby to grow with and learn about.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

very cute! so kind of you to share!! thank you!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, that's absolutely wonderful,
going to use these to embellish baby knits!!
probably even for myself as well!!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Adorable--Thank you for your creative design, easy to read instructions, but, especially your generosity in sharing the pattern with all of us. 
Looking forward to seeing these ladybugs making their debut in adorable garments worldwide.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so cute! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, I am going to put the bee and now the lady bug on some charity hats for the school children.


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice and realistic looking. Just the type pattern I was lookiing for. Great for a small gift, a decoration on a wrapped gift or a decoration on a hat, scarf,or any other gift. Thank you very much for sharing your pattern with us. Shiao Mei Mao


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

That is so cute!!


----------



## seahawkdeb (Feb 14, 2012)

How cute!!!!


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

How cute! I'm going to give this a try and put it on a felted change purse that I'm making. Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------

